# Other kits that with fit a Sierra?



## jxdubbs (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi guys,
It's been a bit since I made a post on hear. I started doing more movie/TV or historical blanks also know as "blanks with a story" my question is what other kits fit or are cross compatible with a Sierra oen kit or blank? I have so many Sierra's I'd like to change it up a bit.
Thanks guys and gals.


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mecompco (Jun 4, 2019)

Sierra, Gatsby, Elegant Sierra (but not Sierra Elegant), etc., etc.). Many vendors rename kits--your best bet is to look at the bushing dia. and tube length to make sure. Others will add to the list I'm sure.

PS If you pony up the buck or two for the IAP app you'll have the majority of kit part info at your fingertips.


----------



## 1shootist (Jun 4, 2019)

mecompco said:


> Sierra, Gatsby, Elegant Sierra (but not Sierra Elegant),
> 
> PS If you pony up the buck or two for the IAP app you'll have the majority of kit part info at your fingertips.


The IAP BushNTubes app is great, very helpful ! Well worth the few bucks it costs.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 4, 2019)

Monarch


----------



## Curly (Jun 4, 2019)

Sirocco. 

Disclaimer. Marla sells blanks to both Phil and Chad, suppliers of the pen.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 4, 2019)

If you are willing to shorten the blank, the shock absorber kit from PSI is 27/64.


----------



## magpens (Jun 4, 2019)

jxdubbs said:


> Hi guys,
> It's been a bit since I made a post on hear. I started doing more movie/TV or historical blanks also know as "blanks with a story" my question is what other kits fit or are cross compatible with a Sierra oen kit or blank? I have so many Sierra's I'd like to change it up a bit.
> Thanks guys and gals.
> 
> ...


You would be helping yourself if you could be more specific with your question because I don't quite know what you are wanting to know.
You can put any old blank on any Sierra or compatible.  Just buy the blank, cut it, and drill it.
But it kinda sounds like you have a truckload of Sierra pen kits already and don't know what to do with them.
There are probably a dozen or more kits on the market that are "virtually compatible" with the Sierra Twist pen kit when it comes to using the same size brass tube.
But if you already have a truckload of Sierra kits, you are not going to want to do any more buying.
Or do you want to swap the hardware parts around for a bit of variety ? ... I would be very careful about trying to do that because there could be small but significant differences in the dimensions of the parts which would mean that they would not give you the right look and/or fit.
I assume you are aware that the Sierra Vista is not compatible with the Sierra Twist.  Similar statement for the Gatsby and its variants.
I also assume that you know about the existence of the Sierra Click pen kit, which is not compatible with the Sierra Twist.
You have to be careful buying the Elegant Sierra and the Sierra Elegant Beauty because they have some differences from the Sierra Twist

Somebody above has already mentioned a few "Sierra-type" kits that bear close similarity (but not necessarily exact dimensional equivalence).
In addition there are the Ellipse, the Zodiac, and one or two more from ExoticBlanks.com.  Other vendors may have different kits with different names which MIGHT be closely, but not exactly, equivalent in all respects. . (For example, in Canada there is a Maple Leaf pen kit closely similar to Sierra Twist.)

So please clarify your question and I am pretty sure that, collectively, we can give you the  help you want.


----------



## jxdubbs (Jun 4, 2019)

mecompco said:


> Sierra, Gatsby, Elegant Sierra (but not Sierra Elegant), etc., etc.). Many vendors rename kits--your best bet is to look at the bushing dia. and tube length to make sure. Others will add to the list I'm sure.
> 
> PS If you pony up the buck or two for the IAP app you'll have the majority of kit part info at your fingertips.


I have the app. But I really dont know what to put into search for the info i want. So would it be the length of the blank or the diameter? For label casts.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jxdubbs (Jun 4, 2019)

1shootist said:


> The IAP BushNTubes app is great, very helpful ! Well worth the few bucks it costs.


I have it... I guess I really dont know what to search for.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jxdubbs (Jun 4, 2019)

magpens said:


> You would be helping yourself if you could be more specific with your question because I don't quite know what you are wanting to know.
> You can put any old blank on any Sierra or compatible. Just buy the blank, cut it, and drill it.
> But it kinda sounds like you have a truckload of Sierra pen kits already and don't know what to do with them.
> There are probably a dozen or more kits on the market that are "virtually compatible" with the Sierra Twist pen kit when it comes to using the same size brass tube.
> ...


To be more specific I was talking about label cast blanks. I know pretty much any other blank I can just cut to size. Or I guess anything that has "tube in" blanks.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## penicillin (Jun 5, 2019)

Rockler sells Gatsby and Manhattan pens. They are single tube pens. The tubes are 27/64 and are the same length. They are available in multiple platings and pen types. The Gatsby pens have two double ring bands. The Manhattan pens have a double ring band at the clip, but a fancier band in the middle.

Even though they look nearly identical, the Gatsby twist pens extend by twisting the cap while the Manhattan pens extend by twisting the bottom. The Gatsby pens are also available in a click version. I have one of those Gatsby click pen kits, but have not tried it yet. I have made a bunch of the Manhattan and Gatsby click pens.

https://www.rockler.com/shop?w=gatsby+kit
https://www.rockler.com/shop?w=manhattan+kit

These pens are very easy to turn and assemble. They feel substantial and look classy. They are especially nice and easy for beginners, but I recommend them for everyone.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 5, 2019)

The Liberty kit from Lazerlinez uses the same tube as a Sierra.


----------



## penicillin (Jun 5, 2019)

penicillin said:


> Rockler sells Gatsby and Manhattan pens. They are single tube pens. The tubes are 27/64 and are the same length. They are available in multiple platings and pen types. The Gatsby pens have two double ring bands. The Manhattan pens have a double ring band at the clip, but a fancier band in the middle.
> 
> Even though they look nearly identical, the Gatsby twist pens extend by twisting the cap while the Manhattan pens extend by twisting the bottom. The Gatsby pens are also available in a click version. I have one of those Gatsby click pen kits, but have not tried it yet. I have made a bunch of the Manhattan and Gatsby click pens.
> 
> ...


Correction: I meant to say, "I have made a bunch of the Manhattan and Gatsby TWIST pens." I have not made one of the Gatsby click pens yet.


----------



## mecompco (Jun 5, 2019)

jxdubbs said:


> I have the app. But I really dont know what to put into search for the info i want. So would it be the length of the blank or the diameter? For label casts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



There's probably a better way to do it, but if you search for "27/64" you'll get all kits (that are in the app) that use the same tube size as the Sierra. You can also search bushing diameters, tube length, etc.


----------



## Curly (Jun 5, 2019)

Lathemaster said:


> Removed commercial content in quoted post.


Lathemaster I think it is a forum no no and a spankable offence to promote your own products except in the vendor area.


----------



## Lathemaster (Jun 5, 2019)

Curly said:


> Lathemaster I think it is a forum no no and a spankable offence to promote your own products except in the vendor area.


My bad wasn't thinking I'll remove it


----------



## jxdubbs (Jun 6, 2019)

penicillin said:


> Rockler sells Gatsby and Manhattan pens. They are single tube pens. The tubes are 27/64 and are the same length. They are available in multiple platings and pen types. The Gatsby pens have two double ring bands. The Manhattan pens have a double ring band at the clip, but a fancier band in the middle.
> 
> Even though they look nearly identical, the Gatsby twist pens extend by twisting the cap while the Manhattan pens extend by twisting the bottom. The Gatsby pens are also available in a click version. I have one of those Gatsby click pen kits, but have not tried it yet. I have made a bunch of the Manhattan and Gatsby click pens.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that info. The only place near me that has stuff for pen turning. I went there and that had no Sierra's. The wood turning section keeps getting smaller and smaller. I went and asked the guys working there if they had pen kits that are the same as the Sierra's. They ALL laughed at me and said we dont do wood turning. I'm glad to know if I'm in a pinch I can go there. But idk if I want to go back there. They were pretty rude. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

